# My New / Upgraded Tank



## Desmo Pete (Mar 22, 2009)

Hey..

A week ago, I set up my new tank. I had a 280L Betta Lifespace ex-marine tank converted to Freshwater with africans in it. This was duly sold to my Son in Law who now has community tropicals in it.

Well, I decided to go bigger and a friend of mine, who is a cabinet maker, made a hood and stand for me, from solid pine.

The tank was ordered from ND Aquatics, here in the UK, and took about 10 days to arrive. This is good as they originally told me it would be 6-8 weeks for delivery!

I ended up with a 4x2x2ft tank. 2x 54w T5's and 2x 90cm Blue LED strips for moonlight.

Filtration is by a Fluval FX5 containing, Alfagrog, Bactistars and Purigen along with sponge.

Decor is black sand & coral sand mixed and slate blocks. A couple of fake fern type plants for colour.

This is what it looked like straight after setup:-









The fish are a whole bunch of africans including:-

A. Calvus
A. Compressiceps
Aulonocara Jacobfreibergi Eureka
Aulonocara Orange Peacock
Aulonocara Baenschi Benga
Aulonocara Stuartgranti Usisya
Aulonocara OB
Tropheops chilumba
M. Johannii
Protomalas Spilonotus Tanzania
Protomelas Taeniolatus Red Empress
Pseudotropheus 'Acei'
Julidochromis Mareleri
Astatotilapia Aeneocolor
L. Trewavasae (W. Thumbi Is)
S. Fryeri
3x Bristenose Cats

Some of the fish are still juvenile such as most of the Aulonocaras.

Here is a video of it on youtube before the new Aulonocaras were added. opcorn:






Please rate the video and/or comment here... Constructive criticism is always welcome! :thumb:

I look forward to reading your comments.

Thanks

Pete
(Cornwall UK)


----------



## Irish Johnny (Apr 2, 2011)

Your fish look very colorful, and seem to be enjoying their home. And that stand and canopy are sweet looking! Good luck with it mate! :thumb:


----------



## wedrnkbeer (Aug 6, 2005)

Looks like there is a nice "snack" in their future, as there is a young lady holding in there!


----------



## Aulonocara_Freak (May 19, 2011)

wedrnkbeer said:


> Looks like there is a nice "snack" in their future, as there is a young lady holding in there!


YES!
Yes there is!

It looks like you will have some babies soon!!!


----------



## Flippercon (Mar 5, 2011)

That stand is very well constructed. Very nice set up you have there. :thumb:


----------



## Aulonocara_Freak (May 19, 2011)

Can we get some updated pic's?


----------

